# Pilonidal Cyst Excision



## caromissunc1 (Sep 10, 2013)

The doc injected methylene blue in the area to delineate the edges of the pilonidal cyst before excision.  Is there a separate code for this or is it included in the 11770 code?  Thanks!


----------



## BEARDOG (Sep 16, 2013)

caromissunc1 said:


> The doc injected methylene blue in the area to delineate the edges of the pilonidal cyst before excision.  Is there a separate code for this or is it included in the 11770 code?  Thanks!



Have you looked at: 
96372  
Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); subcutaneous or intramuscular.
You may want to check with the carrier as it may not pass the CCI edits, however, private carriers are not bound to CMS guidelines (even though more and more of them are following their guidelines). 
Hope this was helpful.


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Jul 1, 2014)

*Pilonidal Cyst*

Thanks for the answer, I have been looking for that. :cool


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Jul 2, 2014)

*pilonidal cyst,abscess*

would it be a mod 59


----------

